# swift, swift, swift..... ¡pasamos los 4000!



## Rayines

Querido amigo swift:
Me preguntaba porqué sería ese nombre, si por el gran escritor, si por la rapidez, o por la marca de corned beef  que conocemos en Argentina... pero pensando, pensando, se me ocurre que es por la *rapidez*, aunque también podría tratarse de un *gran escritor*. Y pensando...pensando... también se me ocurrió que más que la rapidez, nos importa lo *buena persona* que sos, tu oportuno* sentido del humor*, tu *calidez*, tu *seriedad* -¿porqué no?- y, especialmente, tu *trato*.
Te mando un beso grande en nombre de *tus tres **admiradoras incondicionales* que ya sabés quienes son ,
Inés  (una de ellas).
Autora intelectual de la idea: otra de las admiradoras.
Y la tercera admiradora .


----------



## lady jekyll

¡Muchas felicidades, Swift, por esos 4.000!!!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Enhorabuena *Swift*!

A este ritmo nos vas a adelantar a todos...


----------



## totor

*aquí tenemos un buen avatar para swift,

¿no les parece?

¡¡¡felicidades, josé!!!
*​


----------



## romarsan

Brindemos por esos más de cuatro mil

Y tomemos un aperitivo para celebrar tu inestimable participación en el CTP

Y unos dulces para que tu camino hacia los 5.000 sea placentero 

Feliz postiversario


----------



## Tina.Irun

*Felicidades a swift, el joven *más rápido, más culto, más sorprendente, más responsable, más cálido,  más...  de este foro por sus 4.000 que se ha ganado con honores y también sudores.

También me gusta mucho josé, el que duda, el que se desmadra, el que se confunde, ...

Gros bisoux.


----------



## la_machy

*José, cada vez que te leo, no puedo dejar de preguntarme cómo es posible toda esa inteligencia y ese tino, en una personita de tu edad.*

*Te deseo al menos cuatro veces cuatro mil más aportaciones y para mí, poder tener la oportunidad de compartir muchas de ellas.*

*Y aquí, desde mi tierra, los que te vinieron a cantar ¡FELICIDADES!*


*Marie*


----------



## swift

Y yo me pregunto quiénes son las otras dos admiradoras... (No es cierto).

Muchas gracias a ustedes tres por su apoyo y por sus expresiones de aprecio. De veras las estimo.

 Inés (¿con las patas al revés? ): Soy yo quien te admira por tu dedicación al proyecto que nos ocupa tanto. Ahora recibo más mensajes tuyos que nunca . Y te agradezco en primer lugar, porque en la última ocasión fuiste la última a quien agradecí. Gracias por tu simpatía.

Rosalía: Muchas gracias por tu encomio y por tu amistad. Celebro haberte conocido gracias al CTP. A ver si te pasas más a menudo por el FrEsp. Me encanta la mesa que serviste. Pero me van a doler los dientes. 

Valeria (¿si eres tú?): He aprendido mucho de ti. Por tu seriedad y por el trabajo denodado que realizas en el CTP. Me encantan tus posts.

Lady Jekyll: Me honra tu presencia en esta fiesta. Gracias por tu mensaje de felicitación. 

Ahora vienen dos Víctor. ¿Cómo hago? Veamos...

Víctor Pérez: Numéricamente, tal vez. Pero nunca podría alcanzarte en caballerosidad, don de gente y carisma. Eres uno de mis preferidos, y lo sabes. Gracias por tolerar mis constantes necedades. 

Totor: Ya sabés cuánto disfruto tus hilos. Me fascina poder intervenir siempre que puedo y echarte una mano. Me gusta tu idea de avatar. Pero a Inés le gusta también el ojo del gato. ¿Cuál ganará?

Tina: Y cuando me desmadro, no hay garantía. Creo que aprendí a soltarme en buena medida porque tú me has enseñado a tomarme las cosas con calma... Bueno, ejem. Si es que tú y yo podemos estar calmados.

Marie: Tu humildad y tu trato amable. Me encanta celebrar con mariachi (que rima con La Machy). A ver quién se anima a cantar el Aventurero. A mí se me va el aire.

Un enorme gracias a todos.


J.-


----------



## Rayines

swift said:


> Y
> Inés (¿con las patas al revés? )..............


Sentido del humor, dije....


----------



## SDLX Master

Welcome to the 4K Club


----------



## swift

SDLX Master said:


> Welcome to the 4K Club



Thanks, Roger. I'm very honoured to have you in this party.

Hug,


J.-


----------



## jprr

Salut José,
Passant par là j'ai vu de la lumière, je suis entré... et je me suis retrouvé avec cette question digne des problèmes des certificats d'études d'antan :

Sachant que j'ai trois fois ton age et la moitié de tes message, dans combien de temps aurai-je autant de messages que toi ? 

Sin fracción ni decimal : respeto, amistad, y un abrazo fuerte.
JP


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hola, Swift

No suelo  pasarme por aquí. No es un foro que me atraiga, y nunca sé qué decir. Hago muy contadas excepciones, pero por tí haré una.

Este es mi regalo por los cuatro mil.

Y que sean muchos más.


----------



## swift

Gracias Valeria. Me encanta esa pantera. (El enlace está roto, pero pude ver la fotografía directamente en la página ).

Jean-Pierre,

Merci ! J'adore ta page !

Allez, je t'invite à une partie d'échecs. Mais avant, tu dois calculer l'aire de l'échiquier.  Il y a de la place pour un troisième joueur... qui dit moi ? (Y que se sepa que a mí me gusta la apertura escosesa... o la de los cuatro caballos. A ver cómo la cuadramos en los escaques ).


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

swift said:


> Gracias Valeria. Me encanta esa pantera. (El enlace está roto, pero pude ver la fotografía directamente en la página ).



Ya dije que los links de regalo no es una cosa que sepa hacer, ni siquiera con instrucciones paso a paso.

Me alegra que lo hayas visto, de todas formas.


----------



## jprr

swift said:


> Allez, je t'invite à une partie d'échecs. Mais avant, tu dois *calculer l'aire de l'échiquier*.  ...


Pués, nada más sencillo : ~93,7 x * x (x siendo la medida del lado de una cassila) 

Promis : pour les 5000 je t'offre une


> « *échelle à cueillir les fraises* » : moyen absurdement compliqué d'accomplir une tâche.


 (source)


----------



## blink05

¡¡¡¡¡4000!!!! 

¡La última vez que miré, eran 1000 posts!

Recuerdo que una vez me dijiste que al ritmo que llevaba, iba a terminar por alcanzarte. Queda demostrado que va a ser imposible.

Da gusto ver que (casi) cada uno de tus 4000 posts ha sido completo, detallado, y movido por un deseo de aumentar tus propios conocimientos y contribuir a los del resto. En lo personal, las discusiones que he tenido contigo me han aportado mucho.

Te felicito por esta nueva barrera numérica superada. Espero que siga aumentando implacablemente tu contador.

Un abrazo,

Cristián.

PD: Creo que es importante destacar que Swift en persona me invitó a este hilo . Yo nunca miro esta página .


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ben, c'est déjà 4000 posts riches pour le gentil José de la Côte du même nom ?! 
En attendant de pouvoir s'en jeter un derrière la cravate ensemble... n'oublions pas de « préserver la couche d'eau jaune »  comme des personnes responsables, et de penser à toujours économiser l'eau ! 
Santé !

Bisettes.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Querido Swift, querido José:

Llego tarde y de casualidad .

No cambies nunca, mi joven y encantador amigo. 

Un beso de una de tus muchas admiradoras.


----------



## swift

Jean-Pierre, tu as triché ! J'ai vu la modification. 

Cristián: Me alegra mucho que hayas venido. (¿O me alegra mucho que viniste? Porque es un hecho tenido por seguro, ¿no es cierto?).

Digamos que si me tomo un año sabático, y si publicas todos los días, me alcanzas. Pero yo no soy cuanti. Ya no. Ahora soy cuali . Y por mucho que yo publique, difícilmente lograré igualarte en ingenio, ni razonar con tanta gracia y acierto.

Por cierto: dime que ya pasaste de la portada, ¡por fa!

 Athos: No sé si llamarte por tu nombre de pila, que es también el de mi profesora de francés del liceo ... Ya son dos cálidas amigas con el mismo nombre. Es un buen augurio. Mira, vine acompañado.

Karine,

Oui, en faiteuh... je suis costaricain malgré tout.

À ta santé ! Oups...  J'ai déjà bu le mien... 

Hips ! Pourquoi soudain ma cravate est toute mouillée ? 

Bisous, abrazo, y amistad (ustedes sabrán cómo se lo reparten ),


J.-


----------



## piraña utria

¡Buena esa, "pelaito"!: no podía dejar de meterme en tu 'bonche' y mandarte unas merecidas felicitaciones, de cumpleaños y de 'postaniversario'.

¡Un abrazo!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Vaya, estamos de celebración y yo sin enterarme 

¡Enhorabuena José!
¡Sigue así!
Un beso ​


----------



## swift

Alberto:

Qué bonita sorpresa tenerte por acá. La fiesta no acaba... Pero hace falta algo heavy para que sea más _underground_. 
Gracias por tu felicitación. Me encanta compartir este espacio de discusión contigo. 

Martine,

Il n'est jamais trop tard, rassure-toi. Je suis content de te voir par ici. Merci pour ton encouragement, et surtout, pour ton amitié. 
Bises,

J.-


----------



## Calambur

¡Hey, hey, espérenme! que ando retrasada (¿o soy?) pero también yo quiero felicitar a este maravilloso muchachito:

Gracias, *swift*, por tus siempre atinados comentarios; me da gusto leerlos.


----------



## swift

Unos menos atinados que otros, Calambur. Muchas veces sólo termino enredando las cosas...
No merezco tanto elogio.

Gracias,


J.-


----------



## Nanon

swift said:


> Hips ! Pourquoi soudain ma cravate est toute mouillée ?


 
À la lecture de tes 4000+ posts toujours sérieux mais jamais guindés, parfois oulipiens, et le plus souvent irréprochables (si, si... ), je n'avais jamais remarqué que tu portais la cravate, mouillée ou non .

Bisous


----------



## swift

I actually wear it only for special occasions.  + Jeudi et dimanche, en fait.

Et je viens de découvrir le dernier cri de la mode en cravates... Comme ça, je serai sûr de rester propre. 

Merci d'être venue...

Bises,


J.-


----------



## Paquita

Ay, vencejito de mi alma,
no quiero ir a la zaga
pero tanto te adelantas
que me tienes ...

Enhorabuena por tus cuatro mil ... ochenta y seis...


----------



## swift

No siempre fiero el mar zahonda el barco,
ni acosa el galgo a la medrosa liebre,
ni sin que o ella afloje o él se quiebre
la cuerda siempre trae violenta el arco...

Y si Medrano se te hace parco,
Hasta el otro lado del Charco
Envíote un ósculo y un ramo.

(Si no te inspiran cariño, al menos compasión, porque en esos versos dejé mis cesos sesos ).


----------



## Paquita

swift said:


> , porque en esos versos dejé mis sesos.



¿y esto...?
http://es.wikisource.org/wiki/No_siempre_fiero_el_mar_zahonda_al_barco

*Francisco de Medrano*
(1570 – 1607)

¿Fue en una des tus vidas anteriores?


----------



## swift

A ver: la número veinte era Pipón el pez globo*; la número diecinueve era el protozoo... ¿Y la dieciocho? Medrano resuena en mi cabeza como un lejano eco. ¿Será?


___________
*Para quienes no lo conocieron:

Pipón era un magnífico pez globo. Todos los peces del arrecife envidiaban sus finas y afiladas púas. Un día, Pipón se enamoró de Nuni, quien pertenecía a una de las familias de globos de mayor abolengo. El día del casamiento, el Pez Cura bendijo su unión. “Ahora puedes besar a la novia”. Tan nervioso estaba Pipón, que se infló en un tris. Acercándose a Nuni, quien se preciaba de tener las púas más admirables de los siete mares, Pipón dejó de llamarse Pipón. Ahora todos lo recuerdan como Puf.


----------



## bb008

*Hola*

*¡Que tal!, uno se va un ratico y suceden cosas maravillosas felicidades Swift, siempre atento, divertido y certero, vamos por 4.000 post más...*

*Saludos.-*


----------



## chamyto

y luego vendrán lo 5 000 , y los 6 000 ......

felicidades


----------



## mirx

José, ya no hay más qué decirte, así es que sólo me queda expresarte mi admiración y gusto de que una persona tan joven sea tan elocuente, versatil, y habilidosa como tú. 

Un abrazo.


----------



## swift

Beth: Uno se va un ratito y ni se entera... Yo estuve ausente y no me di cuenta de que también habías venido. Muchas gracias por tu mensajito.

Chamyto: Gracias también a ti, qué bonito detalle.

Mirx: ¿Y estábamos hablando de... quién? No creo merecer tantos calificativos honrosos. Me halagas. Un abrazote.

Hasta pronto,


José


----------



## Gévy

Bon, tortue je suis et tortue je reste : lentement mais sûrement j'ai cheminé jusqu'à ce fil, pendant que tu courais déjà vers les 5 000 (bon, tu n'y es pas rendu, ouf, j'aurais eu l'ai maline !). Tu n'as même pas l'air essoufflé, c'est beau la jeunesse ! 

En tout cas, bravo et merci pour tout ce que tu nous apportes en savoirs, réflexions, rires et amitié.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

¿Tortuga tú?  Que nenni !  ¿Cuántas veces te me has adelantado, adorable-juguetona-simpática-risueña-coqueta Gévy?  En el hilo de "jeu-mise en place" por ejemplo.  Pero dejémoslo pasar. 

Nunca llega uno tarde; se llega cuando toca llegar. 

Y como acabas de volver de vacaciones, rindo tributo a tu emoticonomanía. 

Un besotote,


José Energéticofenomenal


----------

